# 5/7DPO symptoms but unsure if just pre-AF?



## SNOWBABE

TMI....I am approx 5 to 7 dpo and not symptom spotting rather I just dont feel right and very tired. I feel quite warm to touch have been like this for 24hrs. My cervix is low-ish, soft but closed and central but pointing slightly backwards (2nd month of checking CP and CM). I have excessive watery cm with white-ish colour to it (no odour) I have had cramps for 5-7days often quite painful and constant backache. My breasts are heavish but tingling then sharp shooting pains from nipple inwards. I have had headache on n off for couple of days. I am bloated, gassy and feel like AF is gonna happen any minute. I know it is way too early to POAS so shant bother til AF due or after as last month I was 5 days late and was mega heavy with vomiting and really bad cramps. + OPK on CD 15
Have you girls got anything similar? + OPK cd15

We Bd on cd 8.9.11.12.13.14.15.16.17,18 nothing since as too tired


----------



## truly_blessed

How many dpo do you normally go before AF? I started getting AF cramps on Sunday (10 dpo) but wasn't due until today so tested on Tuesday (at 12 dpo) and got BFP. Your luck could be in.


----------



## SNOWBABE

AF due approx 10th March so got 7days to go but just feel off it.


----------



## mommyjill

SNOWBABE said:


> TMI....I am approx 5 to 7 dpo and not symptom spotting rather I just dont feel right and very tired. I feel quite warm to touch have been like this for 24hrs. My cervix is low-ish, soft but closed and central but pointing slightly backwards (2nd month of checking CP and CM). I have excessive watery cm with white-ish colour to it (no odour) I have had cramps for 5-7days often quite painful and constant backache. My breasts are heavish but tingling then sharp shooting pains from nipple inwards. I have had headache on n off for couple of days. I am bloated, gassy and feel like AF is gonna happen any minute. I know it is way too early to POAS so shant bother til AF due or after as last month I was 5 days late and was mega heavy with vomiting and really bad cramps. + OPK on CD 15
> Have you girls got anything similar? + OPK cd15
> 
> We Bd on cd 8.9.11.12.13.14.15.16.17,18 nothing since as too tired

lol :blush: no wonder you are tired all that BD ing :blush: sorry only joking. 

I too have backache, tingly nipples to go with all my other symptoms but no idea of my cycle or whats happening as just stopped BCP

Good luck 4 you


----------



## deinekatze

Snowbabe, I feel your pain... I believe we are waiting for the wicked witch on the same day... look at https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/top-10-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php and you can compare symptoms... mine are similar to yours. No idea yet and I don't want to drtive myself nuts... but I hope I hope...Fingers Xd!


----------



## BabyBabyBear

I don't have much to say about the symptoms cuz I got all confused all the time. :)

BUT GOOD LUCK to you and ***BABYDUST***!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

SNOWBABE said:


> TMI....I am approx 5 to 7 dpo and not symptom spotting rather I just dont feel right and very tired. I feel quite warm to touch have been like this for 24hrs. My cervix is low-ish, soft but closed and central but pointing slightly backwards (2nd month of checking CP and CM). I have excessive watery cm with white-ish colour to it (no odour) I have had cramps for 5-7days often quite painful and constant backache. My breasts are heavish but tingling then sharp shooting pains from nipple inwards. I have had headache on n off for couple of days. I am bloated, gassy and feel like AF is gonna happen any minute. I know it is way too early to POAS so shant bother til AF due or after as last month I was 5 days late and was mega heavy with vomiting and really bad cramps. + OPK on CD 15
> Have you girls got anything similar? + OPK cd15
> 
> We Bd on cd 8.9.11.12.13.14.15.16.17,18 nothing since as too tired

LOL you Bd'ed loads! I think it is ok to BD every other day because it gives the swimmers time to stock back up lol Hopefully so much BD gives you a great chance :flower:


----------



## SNOWBABE

Im not hopeful this month as all my symptoms have stopped except I'm very thirsty. I have no cramps, no tingly BB's, no headaches no nothing now so I await the red witch showing up. I have been up to a week or 2 late so I guess I'll wait for her.
I do hope all you lovely ladies have a BFP soon. I can look forward to next month if we dont hit the target this month.Maybe have a xmas baby...x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Currently in the 2ww at 6 or 7 dpo- we insemed at home with fresh sperm on feb 28, march and twice on march 2nd, I had the darkest opk surge on march 2nd so I am hoping I o'd on the 3rd. Having light waves of cramping off and on not consistent, bbs are veiny and n's seem dark, not painful but sensitive. The thing is, I had some of these signs last month and it was a BFN so I am trying to ignore signs and wait it out. AF due on March 18th. I did notice that these slight cramps are more frequent than last month and feel more like AF than last month. Maybe implantation is happening. Best wishes ladies and I hope we all get to post that BFP!! :kiss:


----------



## deinekatze

SNOWBABE said:


> Im not hopeful this month as all my symptoms have stopped except I'm very thirsty. I have no cramps, no tingly BB's, no headaches no nothing now so I await the red witch showing up. I have been up to a week or 2 late so I guess I'll wait for her.
> I do hope all you lovely ladies have a BFP soon. I can look forward to next month if we dont hit the target this month.Maybe have a xmas baby...x

when is the witch due? have you tested yet?


----------



## SNOWBABE

My AF is due anytime from today. I never bother testing til I feel I am so sure as I have had test not work before and bloods done come back saying I was weeks but have been months so I shall hang in til AF shows or not.


----------



## deinekatze

SNOWBABE said:


> My AF is due anytime from today. I never bother testing til I feel I am so sure as I have had test not work before and bloods done come back saying I was weeks but have been months so I shall hang in til AF shows or not.

ok keeping fingers crossed for you [-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

SNOWBABE said:


> My AF is due anytime from today. I never bother testing til I feel I am so sure as I have had test not work before and bloods done come back saying I was weeks but have been months so I shall hang in til AF shows or not.

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## SNOWBABE

AF got me on 11th so I am now 3dpo so onto next month. I aint upset either as the BFP train is full of up's n down's. I will eventually get a BFP so not worried.


----------

